# A different planted tank...



## George Farmer (6 Oct 2009)

Some shots from my 4 month old planted marine tank.

Photographed using tank lighting only - 2 x T8 and 2 x Aquaray 500.


----------



## samc (6 Oct 2009)

great shots george as always

how do you find keeping marine? expensive?


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Oct 2009)

Great photos George, you really upping the standard mate  Looking forward to the marine article. Something to try in the future for sure


----------



## George Farmer (6 Oct 2009)

samc said:
			
		

> great shots george as always
> 
> how do you find keeping marine? expensive?


Thanks, Sam.  Not too expensive.  This whole set-up cost me the equivalent of a 'basic' hi-tech planted tank.



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Great photos George, you really upping the standard mate  Looking forward to the marine article. Something to try in the future for sure


Cheers Paulo!

It's an interesting change to freshwater.  No way near as difficult, or expensive, as some make out either.  

I've got a brackish setup on the go right now too.


----------



## Themuleous (6 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> It's an interesting change to freshwater.  No way near as difficult, or expensive, as some make out either.



Interesting to hear you say that, it doesn't seem all _that_ complicated from whats Ive read of it. Esp on smaller tanks.

Is that pearling from the macro algae?!?!?! 

Sam


----------



## Stu Worrall (6 Oct 2009)

nice one george, photography is top knotch as always  

Ive always thought about doing a marine tank but never actually bitten the bullet.  Do you get a lot of evaporation and have to refill with salty water?


----------



## Dan Crawford (7 Oct 2009)

That is just serwish my old bean, top notch!


----------



## Iliveinazoo (7 Oct 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> > I've got a brackish setup on the go right now too.



Planted?
Have you gone low salinity or higher with mangroves and/or sea grasses?


----------



## aaronnorth (7 Oct 2009)

amazing pictures, best i have seen from you


----------



## Superman (7 Oct 2009)

I'd love to get into marines after a while, one step at a time.

The photos look lovely George can't wait to see more of this.


----------



## George Farmer (7 Oct 2009)

Thanks, guys!



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Is that pearling from the macro algae?!?!?!


That's right mate!  It's a good sign, especially in marine when the water should hold as much O2 as possible.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> nice one george, photography is top knotch as always
> 
> Ive always thought about doing a marine tank but never actually bitten the bullet.  Do you get a lot of evaporation and have to refill with salty water?


Thanks mate!  

I hardly get any evaporation as the tank has a hood.  Only pure water evaporates, leaving minerals behind so top-ups should be RO to prevent the salinity from increasing.



			
				Iliveinazoo said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No plants yet but eventually I want to do a mangrove set-up with some exposed 'land' with mudskippers.



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> amazing pictures, best i have seen from you


Thanks, Aaron!

What do you think makes these better?  The subject matter, composition, exposure?  Please do tell, it's very interesting to get feedback like this.



			
				Superman said:
			
		

> I'd love to get into marines after a while, one step at a time.
> 
> The photos look lovely George can't wait to see more of this.


Thanks, Clark!

Marines are very rewarding but I am really looking forward to getting stuck in to some proper freshwater planted aquascapes soon...  

However, I'm going to keep this particular set-up going long-term, as the family love it more than any other tank I've ever had.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (7 Oct 2009)

Looking good!

Mudskippers need a rather large tank btw - they grow alot bigger than you may think. Plus they spend most of their time half in and half out of the water. Their belly skin isn't scaled and is rather fragile, so sand is the best substrate for them plus smooth slate as decoration. If you can get 'em handfeeding though it's awesome! Ours takes live earthworms, flying insects from around the house and actively hunts feeder shrimp. Oh, and they jump good!


----------



## George Farmer (8 Oct 2009)

Thanks, Lisa!


----------



## aaronnorth (8 Oct 2009)

> Thanks, Aaron!
> 
> What do you think makes these better? The subject matter, composition, exposure? Please do tell, it's very interesting to get feedback like this.



composition has always been great,
the first thing that struck me is the sharpness of the images, i always thought they couldnt be much better, but looking back at older pictures the clarity isn't there. 
Good use of bokeh too, the fact that you can see some of the plants in the background and they are still distinguishable is something i like, i am not too keen on the last one because it is a plain black background, but if you look back at some previous fish pictures:
Bangaai Cardinalfish

the first picture is great, so are the last 2 but when there is a plain background it doesnt have the same effect. Hopefully you can see what i am getting at!

Thanks, Aaron


----------



## TDI-line (9 Oct 2009)

Nice work George, you must be very pleased. 

And interesting and good choice of fish, but i can't feel that _Nemo_ has been influenced by the younger females of your house, or am i wrong again.  

These pics give me inspiration for a future tank, with a chiller.


----------



## Mark Webb (15 Oct 2009)

Stunners George


----------



## John Starkey (15 Oct 2009)

I have to try a marine setup one day,now who could I ask to advise me?

Very nice George,regards john.


----------



## George Farmer (15 Oct 2009)

Thanks, all!

Aaron - top feedback mate.  Thanks!


----------



## myboyshay (15 Oct 2009)

Great shots George, the clarity of your pics is amazing, the fish look like are floating in mid air, where's the water  

Top Notch!!

Mark


----------

